# basayev dead



## rz350 (10 Jul 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060710/ap_on_re_eu/russia_basayev;_ylt=AjWe5v_kLjgWUlRm11C3ueXmeeIA;_ylu=X3oDMTBiMW04NW9mBHNlYwMlJVRPUCUl

So he got blown up eh? Well hopefully that helps calm the region down, and maybe cuts some support to various other terrorist groups they have alliances with?  Mind, with that school hostage taking, his death was too merciful.


----------



## paracowboy (10 Jul 2006)

gee, that's too bad. My sympathies...no wait, no it was just gas. I'm fine now.

May he suffer in whatever hell he believes in for oh...about...forever.


----------



## MikeM (11 Jul 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> gee, that's too bad. My sympathies...no wait, no it was just gas. I'm fine now.
> 
> May he suffer in whatever hell he believes in for oh...about...forever.



+1, Rot in hell.


----------

